# sunk an efi brute need help



## jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

working on my buddies efi brute he flipped it over in a mudhole last ride and filled the snorkel full of water. so far i have pull the injctors cleaned them. pulled the throttle body clean it pulled the plugs turned it over. put new plugs in it. got the new plugs in there throttle body and injectors back in. and it will not start. its firing and getting gas but wont start. what else am i missing? i dont have the air box on just yet but i dont think that would make a difference would it? do i need to tilt the bike up and drain the muffler? i dont think there is much water in there cuz its not coming out when i turned motor over with out the plugs.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i would tilt the bike up and get all that drained out from the exhaust then pull the plugs and let it shoot all the water out. then flush the motor multiple times until it starts to look fairly clean. crank and let idle for 30 seconds then drain and crank again do it until it is perfectly clean and if it wont crank or better yet still get some, buy seafoam it will help the rings if their seized up or what not and a lil seafoam never hurt anything anyways good luck and hope for the best. remember use cheap oil for the flushing and buy a few oil filters also


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

tip over switch might be stuck


----------



## tran901 (Jun 21, 2009)

yup...roll over switch will keep it from starting!


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

where is the tip over switch at?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

1 - check that switch. it's usually reset by a key on, key off, then key on. Or plug the thing, shake it a few times the put it back on RIGHT SIDE UP
2 - add some oil to the cylinders thru the spark plug hole. about 3 capfuls. Then put the plugs in and turn it over a lot. (do not put the boots on) 

You likely dont have the necessary compression for it to start. The oil will free the rings that are seized against the piston.

Also check this doc http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


here's the rollover sensor


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks. the compression did seem lacking some. i'll try that if it wont work then he can call the insurace company lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its gonna work for ya. I have faith!


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

jeff said:


> thanks. the compression did seem lacking some. i'll try that if it wont work then he can call the insurace company lol.


 

The rings are stuck to the piston and like said above pour some oil in the cylinders.Also once you get it cranked if it was my bike i would pull the motor out and tear it down and do a good cleaning unless it was really clean water.


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

well drained the pipe poured some oil in the cylinders via spark plug hole and still no dice. its getting gas,and fire just wont start. i'm stumped.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's usually it. maybe they arent freed up yet.


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

i'll let it sit over night and try again.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

So what did you figure out?


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

still want do nothing gets gas gets fire and wont run.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

try starting fluid? 
you sure you hear the the fuel pump kick on when you key on?


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you poured oil down the cylinder's yet if so pour some more.


----------

